# Flawless



## DannyS7 (12/4/16)

does anyone know where i can get flawless BFB e juice in south africa?


----------



## Jarred Karp (12/4/16)

DannyS7 said:


> does anyone know where i can get flawless BFB e juice in south africa?


i got my flawlesss juice from Sir vape in Durbs. check them out. definitely give straight outta the toaster a try! was great!


----------



## Danny777 (12/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> i got my flawlesss juice from Sir vape in Durbs. check them out. definitely give straight outta the toaster a try! was great!


They completely sold out


----------

